# ScanSpeak Illuminator D3004/6020-00 Textile Dome Tweeters



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

ScanSpeak Illuminator D3004/6020-00 Textile Dome Tweeters | eBay

If anyone on here wants them I will do 165 shipped but let me know here so I can cancel the auction.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Great guy, crazy good tweets.
His packaging job is hands down best I've seen out of every deal I've got on this board.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

pm sent


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, he's a good guy all right!
Smoke by hot deal in these tweeters too. 
Miss having ya around


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> Great guy, crazy good tweets.
> His packaging job is hands down best I've seen out of every deal I've got on this board.


Thanks for the kind words! I guess I have sent a few things back and forth to you 



danno14 said:


> Yeah, he's a good guy all right!
> Smoke by hot deal in these tweeters too.
> Miss having ya around


Why don't you buy them and just put them in the pile? I bet you have stuff that you have forgotten about anyways. It seems we have dealt with scan tweeters before too and don't forget the time you mailed me a 500 dollar subwoofer to try out. 



I miss being on here but my bank account sure has been happier! Both of you have my number if you want to text....you know I am not much of a talker.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

legend94 said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I guess I have sent a few things back and forth to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Because pretty soon, "The pile" will be visible from space!
Be well pal.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

SOLD


----------

